# Where to place aftermarket temperature sender



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I want to run the factory temperature gauge & sending unit along with an aftermarket gauge (purchased Auto Meter traditional line). It appears there is a port on the intake manifold opposite the factory sender location. That said, the plug appears to be rusted on (seized). Any ideas where else I could tap or how best to handle ? Thanks

Chris


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That's the spot, penetrating oil and heat and remove the plug.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat Roper said:


> That's the spot, penetrating oil and heat and remove the plug.


Thanks. I am just very concerned I will crack / destroy the intake manifold (the plug appears to be rusted in ).


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I had the same identical issue with my '71 GTO. I wanted to run the AutoMeter temp. sending unit and also use the factory temp. idiot light sending unit, at the same time. There are 2 ports on my intake and I used one for the AutoMeter. The other port has a plug in it which seems to be rusted or frozen quite well. I tried almost every approach to freeing this plug, to no avail. I used an extra long breaker bar, which I thought would do the trick, negative. Someone mentioned using some air tools, which I declined. Those cast iron runners aren't very thick and weren't designed to take a pounding. I was afraid they would either crack or break. So, having a set of torches, I decided heat was the only way to go. Problem is, the intake was on the car and just done over beautifully. I didn't want to ruin the paint at that time. I knew I was going to change out the cam in the future, which I did, and once the manifold was off, I would then use the torches. Then redo the manifold again. Great idea, except I forgot to do it. Got so immerged in the cam change I forgot about the manifold port until the engine was running. Oh boy. Very disappointed. So, the plug is still in the intake, but I would definitely use torches for removal. That would be my choice. Just not sure when I'm going to do this. BTW, had a similar issue with my '62 409 intake. Only one temp. port. Found an adopter block at a speed parts store on line, which goes between the intake and thermo housing. Also has 3 temp. ports on it. I bought and installed it. Very happy with it. Almost looks like it belongs there. I now can use the factory idiot light and also my mechanical gauge. Not sure they make one for Pontiac. I know Chevy also makes a thermo housing that is tapped and will accommodate a sending unit. Again, not sure for Pontiac.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

cij911 said:


> Thanks. I am just very concerned I will crack / destroy the intake manifold (the plug appears to be rusted in ).


On my '67 I had to drill and tap that area it was just a flat spot.
You will need to drain down some of your radiator.
Put some penetrating oil on it and let it soak for a few days then heat and add more.
You can also lightly tap on it with a small hammer.
Try to tighten it a taste then back it off just be patient and not get in a hurry and it will come out.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Forgot to mention, that a friend had the same issue with his '65 Olds 442. He found something that fit in his upper radiator hose and would accommodate a temperature sending unit. If that didn't look like crap, nothing did. Never told him that though.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Sometimes you can find a thermostat housing with a threaded boss for a sensor. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 69matadored (May 23, 2018)

all plugs and sending units are pipe thread ends, pipe thread has a tapered thread unlike a regular bolt . once it breaks free it will come out fairly easy. try hitting the plug straight down with a heavy punch and a hammer as often this will ''release'' the binding threads, pre soak with penetrating oil.


----------



## anthony2 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Chris. This location on the driver side. Remove this plug and screw sender in here. I couldn't get the spare plug out of the intake manifold either, but this spot was easy. Works well. I can't find a photo of after I plumbed it in, but you get the picture. Cheers, Anthony.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

anthony2 said:


> Hi Chris. This location on the driver side. Remove this plug and screw sender in here. I couldn't get the spare plug out of the intake manifold either, but this spot was easy. Works well. I can't find a photo of after I plumbed it in, but you get the picture. Cheers, Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intersting, I don't have that plug on my heads....Thanks though.

Chris


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I read a "6X" on that head?? Mine didn't have that plug either. Maybe a newer head??


----------



## anthony2 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Nicholas. Yes my heads are 6x-8. I believe a year 1975/6/7 head. 
Regards,
Anthony 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I bought a 7/16 square socket (1/2" drive) and used a breaker bar and got it out without applying any heat. (I was trying to use a crescent wrench.) I turned the plug a bit clockwise (tighten) to break the seal and then loosened the plug. Amazing what the proper tools can do .

Installed the new sending unit and tested the accuracy .


----------

